
Mixergy Wufoo interview is up - bemmu
http://mixergy.com/wufoo-kevin-hale/ 
======
patio11
My executive summary to convince you that if you sell a web application
reading that crowdsourced transcript is the best possible use of your next 30
minutes:

1) Wufoo sent out handwritten Christmas cards to users. Users loved them. It
didn't scale. They continue to do it by automating selection of users to
receive thank you cards throughout the year, based on heuristics like account
age and plan level. All cards are written by highly paid engineers rather than
farmed out to cheaper labor.

2) Most expensive plan makes the most money. I emphasize: Read the whole
discussion about this.

3) 10% growth in sales, monthly, since launch. ( _picks jaw off floor_
Congratulations.)

~~~
prawn
Biggest thing I've taken away (so far, as I'm still reading it) is that
TechCrunch referrals and their initial beta list were woeful in terms of
conversions. The beta users were predominantly the "check out the new shiny
thing" types who weren't really likely to be eventual users of the product.

------
richardburton
Got to be one of the best apps I've ever used. It's how I found out about YC
and HN. Great team and a great company.

~~~
amitti
That might be an interesting question to ask HN, "How did you find about HN?"

------
alabut
Did anyone else get the vibe that Wufoo is a lot like 37signals? It wasn't
just the reference to meeting Jason Fried at SXSW, it was Kevin's answers to a
lot of varied questions about revenue, company culture, interface approach,
dedication to support, etc.

